# Stanford’s Distinct Training Regimen Redefines Strength



## a_majoor (1 Jan 2014)

An article about aa football training regime. I was particularly interested in the part about how the number of injuries have declined since the program has been instituted, this might be a program to investigate, since so many of us go down with injuries to limbs and joints (although generally not through impact injuries like football players).

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/31/sports/ncaafootball/stanfords-distinct-training-regimen-redefines-strength.html?pagewanted=2&hp&pagewanted=all&_r=1&



> *Stanford’s Distinct Training Regimen Redefines Strength*
> Ariel Zambelich for The New York Times
> Keeping Stanford Strong: The training program of Shannon Turley, Stanford’s director of football sports performance, emphasizes balance and flexibility over brute strength.
> By GREG BISHOP
> ...


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Jan 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> An article about aa football training regime. I was particularly interested in the part about how the number of injuries have declined since the program has been instituted, this might be a program to investigate, since so many of us go down with injuries to limbs and joints (although generally not through impact injuries like football players).
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/31/sports/ncaafootball/stanfords-distinct-training-regimen-redefines-strength.html?pagewanted=2&hp&pagewanted=all&_r=1&



The majority of people in the CrossFit world would point you to Dr. Kelly Starrett and his site MobilityWOD.com.  The last couple of years he has been on a mission to spread the gospel of improving movement/motor patterns as the relate to athletic endeavours and everyday life.  In his site and book (Becoming a Supple Leopard) he breaks down all the highbrow science usually reserved for Phsyiotherapists/Kinesioligists/Athletics therapists, into stuff that the common person can understand and implement, to fix their f'ed up bodies, and stop getting hurt.  It wouldn't surprise me if this Stanford Coach was/is heavily influenced by Starrett. 

I have his book, and have downloaded numerous videos, and they are a godsend, I have gotten so much range of motion in my joints now, and I don't even notice that my right shoulder has a bicep/labrum tear.  People at the gym here seeing me doing my mobility drill before a workout, ask what I am doing, I explain, tell'em about the person/book/site, and invariably a week or two later, they seek me out again to thank me.


----------



## flatlander13 (1 Jan 2014)

Really enjoyed reading the Stanford article and wish more individuals in the sport/strength and conditioning/fitness world would take a page from Turley's playbook. Many physio's would be out of a job if the general population understood and implemented the concept of mobility and stability before strength. 

I've also read a lot from Starrett and thoroughly believe in his philosophy. For those interested in similar readings (coming from more of a PT perspective, but still entirely relevant), Gray Cook and Dr. Vladimir Janda offer some interesting thoughts on the topic.  

http://graycook.com/?page_id=41 
http://www.jandaapproach.com/the-janda-approach/


----------

